# Has anyone transported kittens??



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I think I am a gluten for punishment! I am traveling from NC to NY next week to visit my folks. I am bringing Skyler to hopefully socialize her more with things like walkers, etc.

Anyway, I decided since I had an empty seat I'd offer to transport a dog who needed to get into a rescue. Well now I have been convinced to take a young beagle, and 4 three month old kitties. I have never transported kittens, and I am a bit nervous about it. I don't want to smell like a litter box on wheels for 12 hours, but I also don't want any escapees! Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

bumpity, bump, bump!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

While we normally transport dogs, we have transported the occasional cat or two--in fact, we have one going up this weekend on our transport. We have made a "cat crate" for transporting--we took an Intermediate Ultra-Kennel crate and my husband cut a shelf out of a piece of thick plywood that sits about half-way between the top and bottom of the crate when separated (cats love to sit up on it). Underneath we put a small litter box pan that I clean as necessary. I can try and take a picture of it if you like. I have found the armor baking powder litter with a light scent to be the best to keep any smells down. The cat then can have plenty of room in front of the litterbox as well as additional space to move around on the shelf. Make sure the kittens have access to water and they should be fine--good luck!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

jealous1 said:


> While we normally transport dogs, we have transported the occasional cat or two--in fact, we have one going up this weekend on our transport. We have made a "cat crate" for transporting--we took an Intermediate Ultra-Kennel crate and my husband cut a shelf out of a piece of thick plywood that sits about half-way between the top and bottom of the crate when separated (cats love to sit up on it). Underneath we put a small litter box pan that I clean as necessary. I can try and take a picture of it if you like. I have found the armor baking powder litter with a light scent to be the best to keep any smells down. The cat then can have plenty of room in front of the litterbox as well as additional space to move around on the shelf. Make sure the kittens have access to water and they should be fine--good luck!


A picture would be great! Maybe I can rig something up this weekend.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sorry so close up--the crate is already secured and I couldn't get any further back. If you can't rig something like this, if you have a large enough crate for the kittens, a box placed on its side might work? Also, correction on the kitty litter--its Arm & Hammer Ultra Last. Also, a couple of cat toys might help to keep them occupied.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

jealous1 said:


> Sorry so close up--the crate is already secured and I couldn't get any further back. If you can't rig something like this, if you have a large enough crate for the kittens, a box placed on its side might work? Also, correction on the kitty litter--its Arm & Hammer Ultra Last. Also, a couple of cat toys might help to keep them occupied.


Great ideas, any suggestions on cat toys? I am not a cat person, don't want to pick out something dangerous! When are you guys making your run?


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm not a cat person either, so no help there. The one we are transporting tomorrow we have actually fostered for the past couple of weeks--first time for me. I got a few small toys at Wal-mart in the cat section. 

We head out tomorrow morning--this particular run starts out in Commerce, GA (although we are picking up some pups close to us first thing), up I-85 through SC, NC, VA. We have several pickups, and then everyone gets dropped off with overnight fosters in Richmond, VA. We head back home, getting in early Sunday morning; the dogs head out Sunday morning with volunteer transporters to various rescues throughout the NE. This is a regular monthly run for us coordinated by a fantastic transport coordinator over near Atlanta.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Cat toys? Did someone say cat toys??

A sock with cat nip in it works in a pinch. A film canister with a marble is another good one. Basically anything they can pounce on or roll/bat around. Laser pointers are a big hit but you'll be driving ...so.... Yea.... That might not be wise. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

jealous1 said:


> I'm not a cat person either, so no help there. The one we are transporting tomorrow we have actually fostered for the past couple of weeks--first time for me. I got a few small toys at Wal-mart in the cat section.
> 
> We head out tomorrow morning--this particular run starts out in Commerce, GA (although we are picking up some pups close to us first thing), up I-85 through SC, NC, VA. We have several pickups, and then everyone gets dropped off with overnight fosters in Richmond, VA. We head back home, getting in early Sunday morning; the dogs head out Sunday morning with volunteer transporters to various rescues throughout the NE. This is a regular monthly run for us coordinated by a fantastic transport coordinator over near Atlanta.


That wouldn't be Doris, would it? I transport for her quite often. Wishing you a safe and uneventful trip!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Brave said:


> Cat toys? Did someone say cat toys??
> 
> A sock with cat nip in it works in a pinch. A film canister with a marble is another good one. Basically anything they can pounce on or roll/bat around. Laser pointers are a big hit but you'll be driving ...so.... Yea.... That might not be wise.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the ideas, I just want to make sure they're safe, as I'll be driving solo.......well I have my copilot Skyler, I'll have to put her on cat watch! She will enjoy that!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes, it's Doris  She is amazing and how she can pull them all together is mind-boggling. We have a shuttle bus that we transport in and commit at least one run a month to her.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

jealous1 said:


> Yes, it's Doris  She is amazing and how she can pull them all together is mind-boggling. We have a shuttle bus that we transport in and commit at least one run a month to her.


You are truly a FDM, and FDF! I am sure she feels indebted to you, bless you guys!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Take care on your trip!!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

GoldenMum said:


> Thank you for the ideas, I just want to make sure they're safe, as I'll be driving solo.......well I have my copilot Skyler, I'll have to put her on cat watch! She will enjoy that!


No worries. Can you line the bottom (under the litter box) with a puppy pad (in case of vomit or accidents). I had a girl throw up in her crate and it of coarse wet everywhere and was a nightmare to clean up on the road. Because you don't want to open the crate and risk them taking off. 

My fat boy has a stuff animal her like to play with. Drape a towel over the top (if they can still stay cool) to try to lull them into quietness. They may meow the whole trip. I play the radio low and sling to my boy. His crate has zipper sides, so I also stick my hand there to pet him (cause it calms him down). You can also get a pheromone spray to spray on their blanket that should calm them down. 

I hope you have a safe journey. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

